# Overall PC Component Recomendations



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

Well, after many hours of contemplation, I've decided to build a new PC from scratch, as opposed to upgrading our current case (Blasted Gateway Microtowers!). Anyway, I've already chosen a case (I'm not Concrete yet on this, but It meets my needs well) It is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129144#DetailSpecs

Anyways, I've got a good budget (time is on my side :deveous: ), I plan to really go the distance with this thing, because if I'm going to empty my wallet, It'd ought to. I also can use parts from my current computer, which really just amount to a 60GB HD 256MB of RAM, and a modem card.

So, what should I put in this thing (Start with the basics, please, and don't go too extravagant on me)

Note: Please keep in mind that I play games, but do not need an uber gaming machine. Also, If I left anything out that you need, please ask it of me!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I did see that someone said in the comments that the A8N-sli deluxe would not fit. I do have an A8N-sli deluxe and it looks like it would fit any ATX case, so don't know anything about that issue, but looks like a good case you have chosen.

You need to start with basics and that is a great power supply. I recommend the Antec Neo-Power 480 or the 550 by Antec. What I am saying to you is that all good computers go through the power supply so don't skimp there regardless of what else you have to skimp on. Get a good one that will do the job, have all the connectors, and last for a few years or you will end up with nothing but heartaches.

An aside, I just purchased (about a month out now) an Antec Sonata II and it has an Antec 450 power supply with all the connectors, is quiet, runs cool and is about 130 including shipping. This is one of the best cases I have had (and have had a bunch both personally and building for others) for the money. That is my personal opinion. The nice thing is that a good power supply like this will cost you around 100 or so and you can get the works for 130 delivered. No, not a commercial, just something for you to think about. Don't misunderstand, I do like the case you have chosen very much.

Anyway, that is where you need to begin.


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks, I'll have to check that case out. Also, do Power supplies always have a fan, or is that optional?

Next: Motherboard Recommendations!

EDIT: Yep, I'm defininatly (Spelling?) getting that case, sounds like a great design too, I also like the Power Supply. Thanks!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Garnet, power supplies, except for rare cases will have a fan or fans. I've heard great things about that case by the way.... never got to see it in person though.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I have an antec Sonata and the powersupply is a bomb and the only way I can find out if the comp is open is with the front LEDS. The case is so quiet its unbelievable.

10/10 for Antec.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I have both a Sonata for my spare computer (used to be my main one) and a Sonata II for my regular personal computer. The Sonata has an Antec 380 in it that is very strong and the Sonata II has the Antec 450 that is strong also. You just can't go wrong and the Sonata is very, very quiet, and the Sonata II is quiet, but not as much as the Sonata. I doubt if you will find many cases with a 450 supply that will be any quieter. The baffle system in the new Sonata II keeps my San Diego 3700 running about 35c, and I did not even use the optional baffle fans if you have a cooling problem. PUrchased them in anticipation of using there, and here they sit, not installed. I also have the 120mm front and back fans running both at the slowest speed. In addition, I can turn off the front fan and it barely makes a difference in the heat rise. I am very pleased with both the Sonata products by Antec.


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow, the case is even better than it sounds! I really like it! Thanks to Tumbleweed for the recomendation!

So, next up is the guts of the computer! 

Mother Board Recommendations, anyone?

Note: Can I keep getting advice at this forum, or should I move it to the MoBo Forums? :4-dontkno


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Take a look at the A8N-sli deluxe. It is an ASUS board (I just put one in the case we talked about - Sonata II), easy to put together in my opinion, has all the goodies, and is excellent. This would be a good board to compare with others you might want to look at. The price for the features is also pretty darn good. I purchase most of my stuff from either NewEgg or ZipZoomFly and this is where you will find the best prices as a rule. This board works with the AThon 64 sockets (the 939 variety). I put a San Diego 3700 in mine, and it really smokes. Just a thought so you can compare as others suggest things.


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok, that one I like, but I have one question, will it support the Tricool's fanspeed monitoring capibility? It'll also have to support the Smartcool's Temperature monitoring, too (I'm having the SmartCool 92mm Blowing on the CPU). 

Here's a lin to both those pages:
Tricool:http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=75120
SmartCool:http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=75009


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

It does support fan monitoring, but I chose instead to just have my fan run on low all the time. That seems to be the best option for my setup. Check out Quiet and Cool Technology feature.


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks, Do you know if it will Support SmartCool 92mm Temperature Monitoring?

EDIT: Whoops, that was kinda a stupid question.....I'm assuming it can....


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

You said that you want to use your old 256m ram, what are it's make and specs?


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

The Numbers, etc. on the Stick itself, or the stuff displayed on the BIOS?

I'm also thinking I'll just go Buy a new stick of 512MB also, depending on how much cash I still have left.


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

*Done for Today*

Yea, I probably won't be on again by tomarrow. I'll get Info on my RAM, too.


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry If I'm bugging anybody by triple posting (my EDIT button vanished), but the old RAM is no longer an option, because this computer is to still be used (crazy cousins, trying to run a Pentium 2 with Win95 in THIS day & age) So, it looks like I'll be RAM shopping once more.


----------

